# Nagging like 3-5 inch snows this week



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Since Sat. We got 2-3 ,4-5 and 3-4 inch snows no big deal not like at the other end of the lake.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

So what's your point!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*DONT BE NAGGED JUST SEND IT DOWN HERE PAL:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:*


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;496230 said:


> So what's your point!


See that second pix that's the Post office I plow ,I only like going there to pickup my seasonal checks that are sent to me for plowing!payup


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;496239 said:


> See that second pix that's the Post office I plow ,I only like going there to pickup my seasonal checks that are sent to me for plowing!payup


That's a good point! I'll pray for all your snow to come my way. I'm seasonal too but I put a cap on it and when it goes over it I get payup and that makes me very xysport.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

I wouldn't complain! lol We got a total of maybe 3 inches this season so far. It sucks!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

not bad ill take that any day nice pictures


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah we have been getting one inch, then one inch, then one inch., everyday while the guys 25 miles away are having a hay day. Maybe i will get some more in the snow belt, but i did that one year and we got slammed on the east side and west side and I had the most stressful winter of my lives.


----------



## Vdub (Nov 21, 2007)

At least you got some plowable snow, we havent gotten a thing lately.


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

Ahhh no snow, it's a beautiful thing!!! lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Cleaned up another 2 inches this morning.:realmad:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Grandview, sounds like you are complaining?? Or bragging?? LOL


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

grandview;496723 said:


> Cleaned up another 2 inches this morning.:realmad:


all i get to clean up is myself after last nite at the bar...


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

grandview;496723 said:


> Cleaned up another 2 inches this morning.:realmad:


Hey man, if you don't want it, I'll gladly take those hits down here!! We've only seen 1 plowable shot so far and it doesn't look good for the forseeable future either! I do see your point though, up there a majority of the contracts are seasonal (because you actually get snow!), down here except for the "big box" stores most contracts are per event (because we get bubkis!!) You're complaining because they are interupting your thinking of more uses for FF while still making $$, I'm complaining because I've used FF on everything I could think of, have had plenty of time to do it, and now can't afford to buy any more!!!!


----------

